# Bug ID please?



## Fishman

These things are crawling all over the front of my house every day it gets above freezing. They look like a black springtail to me, but I would love it if someone could help me ID them. I live in Southern New Hampshire if that helps.



















Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ccc

Looks like black springtails to me. I would culture them, if i were you. 

Chris


----------



## xm41907

I agree. those are black springtails. give it a try culturing them and let us know how they work!


----------



## syble

post on insectnet.com for a good id, its an entemologist forum.
Sib


----------



## Philsuma

This is another very good insect site....

What's That Bug? Insect identification


----------



## Fishman

Thanks for the ideas and links. I checked them out and it seems that they are likely Achorutes nivicola. A springtail sometimes called a snow flea because of their habit of coming out on warm winter days to sit on snow, walkways and you guessed it, buildings.

Chris, I will collect a few thousand and try to culture some of these for variety. But they are going to cost you! Something as fancy as a booming "snow flea" culture should be worth quite a few of your vents. ;-)


----------

